# ACS Skills Assessment for BE EEE Degree



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello All,


My husband is about to begin my ACS Skills Assessment application. He has completed BE Electrical and Electronics Engineering degree, which is a 4 year course. And have around 10 years work experience in software industry. He is planning to gets his skills assessed for "261313 Software Engineer". 

We have few questions regarding the cateogry in which we have to process his ACS application. 

1)Has anyone got positive skills assessment for BE EEE course?
2)Does he need to apply as ICT Major/ICT Minor or RPL. He has completed few courses related to Computer Science, Electronics and Communications in his bachelor's degree.

3)Is the bachelor's degree is sufficient to get him through with an ICT Major assessment? or he has to provide RPL report?


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

you just need to do a general acs assessment...
acs will assess and give you a ict major/minor assessment accordingly..


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

geets said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> My husband is about to begin my ACS Skills Assessment application. He has completed BE Electrical and Electronics Engineering degree, which is a 4 year course. And have around 10 years work experience in software industry. He is planning to gets his skills assessed for "261313 Software Engineer".
> ...



Here are the answers
1) This is fine. They would deduct 4 years from his work experience though. So it would roughly come 6 years. You can do the exact calculation.
2) it can be applied under ICT Major/Minor no RPL required


----------



## Kris15 (Feb 21, 2015)

Is there a maximum no. of years that they can deduct?


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

JonDoe said:


> Here are the answers
> 1) This is fine. They would deduct 4 years from his work experience though. So it would roughly come 6 years. You can do the exact calculation.
> 2) it can be applied under ICT Major/Minor no RPL required



Hi John Doe, 
I also fall under same category, completed mechanical engineering with total 8yrs of exp in IT. Planning to apply under System analyst
*Can you please explain why there will be deduction in 4yrs of experience.*
If ACS considers only 6yrs, so can I apply EOI with 8yrs ?

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

kraviraj82 said:


> Hi John Doe,
> I also fall under same category, completed mechanical engineering with total 8yrs of exp in IT. Planning to apply under System analyst
> *Can you please explain why there will be deduction in 4yrs of experience.*
> If ACS considers only 6yrs, so can I apply EOI with 8yrs ?
> ...



You cannot apply EOI with 8 years, you'll have to go by what ACS has assessed. 
For assessment criteria, please refer to Point 5 below
5. SKILL LEVEL REQUIREMENT MET DATE


----------



## kraviraj82 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Ramesh


----------



## chandramouli.katari (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi,
My wife completed Btech in EEE and worked for 2 years as a BA(Business Analyst). Will I be able to get 5 points from partner skills ?
Will ACS assess her profile and which ANZSCO is suitable?

Please help.

Thanks
Mouli


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

chandramouli.katari said:


> Hi,
> My wife completed Btech in EEE and worked for 2 years as a BA(Business Analyst). Will I be able to get 5 points from partner skills ?
> Will ACS assess her profile and which ANZSCO is suitable?
> 
> ...


With 2 years experience and EEE bachelors, not possible to get positive assessment from ACS. If she can't get positive assessment, you can't claim partner points.


----------



## shivashamboo.isha (Jul 23, 2018)

*Partner Skill Points*

Hi John,
My wife has completed BTech in EEE and she has 6 years of exp in IT. Please answer below questions.

1. With which ANZSCO code I should apply ACS for her?
2. Will it be assessed by ACS ?
3. Will I get 5 points from Partner skill ( She will not be the primary, just to get 5 points I am doing this)


Thanks, Shiva


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

shivashamboo.isha said:


> Hi John,
> My wife has completed BTech in EEE and she has 6 years of exp in IT. Please answer below questions.
> 
> 1. With which ANZSCO code I should apply ACS for her?
> ...


1. Depends on roles and responsibilities that she is performing today in her current job. Choose ANZSCO accrordingly
2.Yes
3. Yes if ACS assessment is positive


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

*Australian PR*

Hi John,

I have done my Bachelor of Engineering in EEE and now working in IT with 8 years of experience. Have planned to apply PR with subclass 189. I have opted my occupation as Software engineer.(ANZSCO code)

My wife has also similar work experience (8 years) but her Engineering major is computer science. 

Listed few are my doubts,

1. How many years they will deduct from my work experience because my major is being EEE.
2. Can my wife be the primary applicant and myself being the additional applicant?
3. The work experience points plays a major role in the point base system.
4. will there be any problem for my job search being an additional applicant?

Myself being primary applicant:
--------------------------
Score:
For Age - 30
PTE - 20
Education -15
work exp - 5 ( considering 4 years deducted from total years of exp)
spouse skill -5
-------------
Total - 75
-------------

My wife being primary applicant
--------------------------
Score:
For Age - 30
PTE - 20
Education -15
work exp - 15 ( considering 2 years deducted from total years of exp)
spouse skill -5
-------------
Total - 85
-------------


kindly advice. Thanks
Alphonse Legoria B


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

any updates on this one? has anyone received EEE as ICT major recently


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi, 

I got ACS result as ICT MAJOR in late 2018 but they deducted 4 years from my overall years of experience.


ajchak84 said:


> any updates on this one? has anyone received EEE as ICT major recently


----------

